# برنامج حساب الكميات BidScreen



## شباطات (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ،

احببت ان تكون مشاركتي الأولى في هذا المنتدى الجميل بموضوع متميز، فلذلك سأعرفكم على برنامج مهم جدا لحساب الكميات من المخططات الالكترونية.

هذا البرنامج من انتاج شركة امريكية، ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في امريكا وكندا، والان بدأ بالأنتشار في الامارات العربية المتحدة.

البرنامج بسيط وواضح ، وبامكانك تنزيل نسخة تجريبية من موقع الشركة.www.vertigraph.com

اترككم مع البرنامج
'
BidScreen XL3.pdf​


----------



## شباطات (24 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء، اللي عنده أي استفسار ، رجاء مراسلتي على البريد الالكتروني : 
shbatat*eim.ae

للعلم هناك نسخة تجريبية للتحميل في موقع 

www.vertigraph.com​


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج رائع وشكرا ع جهودك


----------



## hhaay (31 يناير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل
تصفحت ملف البرنامج وهو رائع جدا وهو الحلقة المفقودة لعمل (Automation in construction management documentation) حيث تتواجد برامج للرسم وبرامج لعمل تخطيط وجدولة للمشروعات وبرامج لإعداد مستندات العقد وكان مفقود برنامج لحساب الكميات وبرنامج لإعداد قائمة كميات قياسية. وقد قمت من خلال رسالة دكتوراه بعمل برنامج كامل لإعداد دفتر كميات قياسى لعقود التشييد المصرية وكان ما ينقص التكامل المنشود وجود برنامج لحصر الكميات من الرسومات وهو ما يقدمه البرنامج الذى أشرت أنت إليه ، فلك جزيل الشكر. 
د.م/هشام البكرى


----------



## شباطات (16 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الدكتور هشام البكري ، اشكر لك مرورك الكريم 

بالنسبة لموضوع اتمتة العطاءات ، فإن هذا هو المبدأ الذي تعمل من أجله شركة VertiGraph ، حيث تنتج الشركة البرامج الخاصة بحساب الكميات و التسعير.

هذه التقنيات موجودة في الغرب في دول مثل امريكا وكندا منذ عقود طويلة، وبدأت الان بالوصول لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط.
بعد الأزدياد المفرط في عدد شركات المقاولات و ازدياد حدة التنافس ما بين الشركات ، كان لا بد للشركات التي تبحث عن التميز أن تستخدم التكنولوجيا الحديثة لزيادة الانتاجية و الفوز بعطاءات أكثر.

من الشركات العملاقة في عالمنا العربي التي اعتمدت برامج شركة Verigraph ، أذكر شركة سعودي أوجيه ، والمكتب الهندسي لديوان سمو حاكم دبي، وشركة ABCO بفروعها في دبي و الشارقة و عجمان، والقائمة تطول.

للحصول على معلومات اضافية عن هذه البرامج ‘ يمكن الرجوع إلى www.vertigraph.com

م. جهاد الشباطات


----------



## A.Kamal (17 فبراير 2007)

الأخ العزيز شباطات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته " بحكم انى رايتك متصل أحب ان احييك" و البرنامج من الوهلة الأولى جيد .. اسمح لى ان أمعن النظر ودراسته جيدا بحكم انى مهندس دراسة عطاءات ومهندس ادارة مشروعات وان شاء الله سنبقى على تواصل 
أخوك أحمد كمال


----------



## hhaay (17 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل مهندس/ جهاد
شاكر لك معلوماتك القيمة وسأقوم بالبحث بالموقع المشار إلية لمعرفة المزيد عن البرنامج.
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## nagi tom (18 فبراير 2007)

الاخ شباطات:
نشكرك علي هذا الجهد المقدر الي الامام دوما مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## khaled sham3a (9 مارس 2007)

ملف ال pdf مش راضي ينزل .. ليش؟؟. ساعدوني بليز


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مارس 2007)

سيدتي اجتهدتي واجدتي نفخر بك ونرفع لك القبعة ، تحياتي ودعائي بالتوفيق وبارك لنا فيك ...وشكرا عن كل جموع المهندسين علي هذه الهدية.

م . محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## dwedar_77 (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مراقب (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مارس 2007)

Thanks Alot...arch. M Tablawi


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

بعدالسلام عليكم والتحية لكم يا أخي جهاد, شكرا.


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ المهندس جهاد وكذلك الدكتور المهندس هشام البكري الذي اوضح جوانب من البرنامج وان شاء الله نستفيد منه ونأمل المزيد .


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الرائع .


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 مارس 2007)

الاخ المهندس جهاد المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد تحميل البرنامج وتنصيبه وقراءة المعلومات في الملف المثبت في بداية الموضوع من قبلك تبين انه بعد التنصيب على الحاسوب فان شريط الادوات الخاص به سيظهر على برنامج الاكسل من الاوفيس وانه يطلب اكسل 2007 .
بالرغم من ان فتح ملفات الصور وال Pdf بسهوله عليه واحتوائه على فايلات اكسل تحت عنوان Example workbooks الا انني لم اجد شريط ادوات البرنامج على برنامج الاكسل عندي علما ان الاكسل الموجود لدي هو 2003 .
أرجوا شرح الطريقه التي يتم من خلالها استخدام البرنامج والاستفادة منه مع التقدير .


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع www.uscost.com


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع www.uscost.com


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع www.uscost.com


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع www.uscost.com


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع www.uscost.com


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع http://www.uscost.com/


----------



## almodhafar (23 مارس 2007)

هنالك برنامج اخر لحساب الكلف للمشاريع واسمة Success Estimator ويمكن تحميل نسخة مجانية من الموقع ادناه وعند الدخول الذهاب الى داون لود والتسجيل المجاني وستم ارسارل لك كلمة سر وتحميل نسخة مجانية لمدة 30يوم وهو برنامج رائع لحساب تخمينات المشاريع من كافة النواحي 
الموقع http://www.uscost.com


----------



## شباطات (25 مارس 2007)

سعد احمد سالم قال:


> الاخ المهندس جهاد المحترم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد تحميل البرنامج وتنصيبه وقراءة المعلومات في الملف المثبت في بداية الموضوع من قبلك تبين انه بعد التنصيب على الحاسوب فان شريط الادوات الخاص به سيظهر على برنامج الاكسل من الاوفيس وانه يطلب اكسل 2007 .
> بالرغم من ان فتح ملفات الصور وال Pdf بسهوله عليه واحتوائه على فايلات اكسل تحت عنوان Example workbooks الا انني لم اجد شريط ادوات البرنامج على برنامج الاكسل عندي علما ان الاكسل الموجود لدي هو 2003 .
> أرجوا شرح الطريقه التي يتم من خلالها استخدام البرنامج والاستفادة منه مع التقدير .


 
الأخ سعد ، عذرا على التأخير
بعد أن تقوم بتنصيب البرنامج على جهازك فإن شريط الأدوات لا يظهر بشكل تلقائي ، بل يجب إضافته من خلال قائمة الأدوات "tools menu "
إذهب إلى "add -Inns " ثم "Browse " ثم "C:\Program Files\Vertigraph\BidScreen XL"
ثم إختار ملف الإكسل "BidScreenXL"
أخيرا إضغط موافق.
عندها سيظهر شريط الأدوات ويكون البرنامج جاهز للعمل.

مع تحياتي لك أخي الكريم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (26 مارس 2007)

الاخ جهاد
هل هذا الاجراء يكون على برنامج Bid Screen أم على برنامج الاكسل الموجود على الحاسوب .
علما ان الاكسل الموجود لدي بالنسخة العربية وهو من اصدار 2003 .


----------



## nano2004 (26 مارس 2007)

*nano2004*

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج ياأخى


----------



## nano2004 (26 مارس 2007)

*nano2004*

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج ياأخى


----------



## شباطات (27 مارس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء ، تحية طيبة وبعد،

أرفقت لكم ملف فيديو ، يوضح كيفية إضافة البرنامج إلى الإكسل، حيث أن برنامج BidScreen يعمل من داخل برنامج الإكسل ، ويتم إدراج نتائج القياس ، سواء مساحات أو أطوال أو أعداد مباشرة في صفحة الإكسل.

أعيد لكم خطوات إعداد البرنامج :

تحميل برنامج BidScreen من موقع www.vertigraph.com
فتح الملف الذي تم تنزيله و بدء إعداده على الجهاز كأي عملية تثبيت برنامج ، من خلال اتباع التعليمات الظاهرة على الشاشة.
فتح برنامج الإكسل
الذهاب إلى قائمة الأدوات "tools menu "
الذهاب إلى "Add-INNS "
الذهاب إلى إختيار أو "Browse "
إختيار الملف "C:\Program files\vertigraph\BidscreenXL\BidscreenXL "
النقر على موافق أو "OK "
أخيراً تظهر شاشة تسأل إن كنت تريد التسجيل أو استخدام النسخة التجريبية ، فعليك أن تختار عدم التسجيل "NO "
الان يظهر شريط الأدوات في برنامج الإكسل ويكون البرنامج جاهز للعمل.
يوجد ملف فيديو مرفق يوضح طريقة إضافة البرنامج في الإكسل

تحياتي للجميع

أخوكم
م.جهاد الشباطات


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (27 مارس 2007)

*أخي جهاد
جزاك الله عنا كل خير .
حقيقة بعد هذه المعلومات الطيبه وشريط الفيديو تمكنت من اضافة شريط مهام البرنامج الى الاكسل واتبعت خطوات استخدامه من ملفات البي دي اف المرفقه مع البرنامج وكذلك فايل الشرح الذي قدمته جزاك الله خيرا في مقدمة الموضوع .
تستطيع من خلال البرنامج ادخال مخطط معين ثم تقوم بتقسيمه الى مساحات بعدها يقوم هو بقراءة كل مساحة على حده ولكنني اريد من خلال هذا البرنامج ان احصر الكميات في الزون او المساحه التي احصرها أو احددها .
أخي الكريم بما ان البرنامج غير متداول على مستوى واسع وكونك صاحب الفكره والمرشد اليه اتمنى منك الآتي :-
1. البرنامج لمدة 15 يوم وياليتك تزودنا بالسيريال نمبر او الكراك او الكي جن الخاص به .
2. وكما ارشدتنا مشكورا الى رابط التحميل وطريقة التنصيب والاضافة على الاكسل ارجوا ان تقدم لنا مثالا لمشروع مصغر يتم حصر كمياته من خلال هذا البرنامج .
ومتاسف على كثرة الطلبات ولكننا نثق بك بان قلبك مفتوح للجميع وامكانيات تعاونك مع اخوانك ليس لها حدود .
والله يحفظك ويزيدك علما ويسدد على طريق الخير خطاك .*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مارس 2007)

أكتفي بما قاله سعد لجهاد حيث به قد أفاد بالمراد.


----------



## شباطات (28 مارس 2007)

سعد احمد سالم قال:


> *أخي جهاد*
> *جزاك الله عنا كل خير .*
> *حقيقة بعد هذه المعلومات الطيبه وشريط الفيديو تمكنت من اضافة شريط مهام البرنامج الى الاكسل واتبعت خطوات استخدامه من ملفات البي دي اف المرفقه مع البرنامج وكذلك فايل الشرح الذي قدمته جزاك الله خيرا في مقدمة الموضوع .*
> *تستطيع من خلال البرنامج ادخال مخطط معين ثم تقوم بتقسيمه الى مساحات بعدها يقوم هو بقراءة كل مساحة على حده ولكنني اريد من خلال هذا البرنامج ان احصر الكميات في الزون او المساحه التي احصرها أو احددها .*
> ...


 
الأخ سعد ، السلام عليكم 
طلباتك على العين والراس ، وإنشاء الله ألبيك باللي أقدر عليه.
1. بالنسبة للسيريال أو الكراك ، فلا يوجد له نهائياً، والطريقة الوحيدة للإستفادة من البرنامج هي بشرائه بعد تجريبه لمدة 15 يوم. و تأكد أنك رح تطلع 5 أضعاف سعره خلال شهرين زمن إذا كنت حاسب كميات محترف. 
2- بالنسبة لمثال مصغر أرجو أن ترجع للرابط التالي وهو عبارة عن فيلم فيديو يشرح طريقة إستخدام البرنامج http://www.interwld.com/vertigraph/Movie/BidScreen Demo.html
3- أي استفسار أخواني الأعزاء بكل رحابة صدر سوف أجيب عليه.

أخوكم م.جهاد الشباطات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مارس 2007)

حياك الله والف الف شكر أخونا جهاد.


----------



## شباطات (28 مارس 2007)

تحيا و تدوم أخي الكريم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس جهاد .


----------



## ابوزين (30 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز شباطات 
فعلا" : الموضوع مهم ومفيد ولقد أستفدت منه 
لايسعني الى أن اقول جزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## شباطات (4 أبريل 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم ،
بعد طول انتظار، أصدرت شركة VertiGraph الفيديو التعليمي لبرنامج BidScreen والخاص بحساب الكميات من شاشة الكمبيوتر،حيث يشرح كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج من الألف للياء.
تفضلوا رابط التحميل ftp://www.vertigraph.com/pub/BidScreen_Training.zip

أرجو الأنتباه إلى حجم الملف إذ يقارب 95 ميجا .
زمن فيلم الفيديو حوالي 35 دقيقة بوضوح ممتاز، مع ضعف بسيط بمستوى الصوت.

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
أخوكم م. جهاد الشباطات


----------



## محمود نظمى (5 أبريل 2007)

برجاء وضع الباسورد لزوم الدخول الى الشرح وشكرا


----------



## شباطات (6 أبريل 2007)

محمود نظمى قال:


> برجاء وضع الباسورد لزوم الدخول الى الشرح وشكرا


أخي العزيز ، لا يتطلب باسورد للدخول للشرح.
فقط قم بتنزيل الفايل و فك الضغط ، ثم شغل البرنامج.

مع تحياتي
م.جهاد الشباطات


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## سارة التميمي (6 أبريل 2007)

برنامج جدا ممتاز ومفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## saher_04 (11 أبريل 2007)

هلا

مشكور اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير

تحياتي


----------



## saher_04 (21 أبريل 2007)

هلا

معليش اخوي تراني نزلت البرنامج والشرح حق كيفيه الاستخدام واضافته للاكسل

لكن عندي مشكله ماعرفت اضيفه

لان الاكسل اللي معايا 2007 ( المفروض المطلوب )

يعني الخطوات ماهي عندي ( مافي عندي tools )

لكن لكن ال add-ins عندي لوحدها فوق

ولما اضغط عليها ما يجيني مثل اللي في الشرح ..... يعني مايجيلي المربع اللي فيه browse

ياليت تفيدني

وتحياتي


----------



## badreco_73 (21 أبريل 2007)

مجهود يااخى اكثر من رائع و محاولات لافادة الاعضاء جعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ابو يسر (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا نحن فعلا نحتاج للمزيد من هذه المشاركات المفيدة جدا


----------



## رائد الطيار (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كثيرا اخي العزيز ----------------------------------------


----------



## عمار منصور (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سلطان الخوف (19 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر ونتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## سلطان الخوف (19 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر لك يا اخي واتمنى لك حياة سعيدة


----------



## محمد جاسم الفلاحي (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## بنت العــرب (22 يونيو 2007)

ممكن حد يعطيني نبذه عن هالبرنامج ..؟؟

أنا آسفه على تطفلي ... لكن أحب أكون مطلعه على هالجانب من المواضييع ..

وشكراً لصاحب الموضوع .. ولكل من سوف يساعدني ..


----------



## fahad22 (22 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## magda (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ودالسيد (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس البرنامج تحفة رائعة


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع رغم اني لم افرغ من الاطلاع عليه الا انه يبدو مجهود ممتاز ومشاركة قيمة 
عاشت الايادي ويسلمووووووو
بارك الله جهودكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أغسطس 2007)

ها أنا أعود مثنيا على البرنامج وفائدته -بعد التجربة- خاصة القوالب الجاهزة لمفردات الأعمال حسب نوعيتها لولا أن سعره نسبيا مرتفع للاشخاص اما الشركات او المكاتب الهندسية المتخصصة بانجاز مثل هذه الأعمال ربما يناسبها السعر .


----------



## nass212 (30 مايو 2008)

تشكر

مع تحياتي


----------



## دافي احساس (1 يونيو 2008)

برنامج ممتاز حقيقه وانا كنت ابحث عنه شكرا لك


----------



## روروروز (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جزيلا على البرنامج لما له من فائدة كبيرة لدينا وزيادة المعلومات عندنا:20:


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اضم صوتي لصوت المهندس / المهندسة saher_04لان عندي اكسل 2007 و مش غارف اتعامل معاه ازاي هل من مساعدة


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماء عمرو (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد جاسم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررا اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد القيم وفعلا ان هذه التقنيات مستخدمه بكثره في الدول الغربيه وتعرف باسم Integrated System اي النظام المتكامل وهو امكانيه نقل المعلومات من برنامج الى اخر بطريقه تلقائيه


----------



## msh_soul (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كنت أبحث عن مثل هذا البرنامج منذ زمن شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alhaythm (22 فبراير 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك,,,,,,,ومشكور على المجهود المبذول


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 فبراير 2009)

في الاكسل من اقصي اليمين خيارات تلاقي الاضافات الوظائف الاضافيه كانت نقس المشكله الان يطالب بتحميل برنامج wintab driver?????
اعمل شنووو؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 فبراير 2009)

انا اسف شابك الخط من صعيدي نزلت برنامج تاني غير bid screen وطبقت عليه


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر أخونا العزيز على البرنامج الرائع الذي يعتبر قيم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aboyahia (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر لك اخي العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## usama nagy (29 يونيو 2009)

many thanks for you thank you very much


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (29 يونيو 2009)

ِشكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## شباطات (5 أغسطس 2009)

حياكم الله أخواني و أعتذر لكم عن الإنقطاع الطويل.

أخوكم بومحمود


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكلة اوفيس 2007 هل من مجيب


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2009)

هل يعمل على اوفيس 2007 و ما هى الطريقة ؟


----------



## arch_hleem (6 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود كبير من الاخوة ..... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmqazaq (21 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف استطيع ان احملهة البرنامج وهل انتهت مدته ام لا؟


----------



## الجردل والكنكا (14 يناير 2010)

البرنامج ضرورى


----------



## شباطات (10 مارس 2010)

حياكم الله أخواني جميعا
اللي عنده أي استفسار عن البرنامج أتمنى يتصل بي على رقمي 0000000000000 و ذلك لقلة دخولى المنتدى
و اللي حاب يحضر دورة مجانية عن استخدام البرنامج ممكن ارتب الموضوع بعد حصر عدد المهتمين.
مكان الدورة في الشارقة / الامارات العربية المتحدة 
الوقت و التاريخ مفتوحين حسب رغبة المهتمين
لطلب التسجيل بالدورة يرجى الاتصال على 000000000000000000
تقبلوا تحيات م. جهاد


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج وجاري تحميله​


----------



## سالم عطية (19 يونيو 2010)

هذا برنامج قبم ولا غنى عنة لاى مهندس حاسب كميات وننتظر المذيد


----------



## shakir2008 (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونطمع بلمزيد


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## عادل الفيصل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## aburawan (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وتقبل مني خالص التحيات


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا لك


----------



## Jamal (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ربى الله (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## gedoamen (3 فبراير 2012)

*شكراااااااااااا جزيلاً*


----------

